# Rahmen neu lackieren oder pulvern - hat schon mal wer - WO ???



## realbiker (1. Februar 2006)

Wer weiss wo ich zu einem vernünftigen Preis meinen Rahmen entlacken und neu lackieren lassen kann - sollte schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Bikerahmen haben! Maxx.de und Brandes & Speckesser hab ich schon gefunden aber gibts nichts günstigeres ... ~ 150  find ich nicht so wenig ...


----------



## ichkriegediekri (1. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Ich werde in geraumer Zeit auch meinen Rahmen neu lackieren lassen. 
Aber 150â¬ wirst Du fÃ¼r etwas vernÃ¼nftiges schon ausgeben mÃ¼ssen.
Die Ergebnisse von Maxx sollen wirklich gut sein, soweit ich das gehÃ¶rt habe.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2006)

Ich würde bei so etwas nicht auf den Cent schauen, schließlich soll der Rahmen ja wirklich anständig lackiert sein und du lange Freude daran haben. 

Hier noch eine Empfehlung - habe zwar selbst dort noch nichts machen lassen, aber ein Bekannter von mir mit umwerfendem Ergebnis. Außerdem lassen dort einige große und bekannte Bikehersteller ihre Bikes lackieren bzw. pulvern.

LINK

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Balkon Klaus (1. Februar 2006)

guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2394984&postcount=6

gekostet zwischen 50 und 60 eur inkl. entlacken


----------



## Täschi (2. Februar 2006)

brandes und speckesser sind zwar nicht unbedingt günstig, jedoch spricht ihre qualitative arbeit für sich. unbedingt zu empfehlen!


----------



## paradox (2. Februar 2006)

hallo, 

ich lasse mittlerweile jetzt meinen dritten rahmen!!! bei www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de neu beschichten, echt super quali und super nette leute dort, je nach wünsche kostet das schnell mal 200,-  aber ist das aber auch wert. wartet noch ein bissel dann kommt meiner neu gepulvert wieder... grins, 

lg chris


----------



## [mcgd]samiel (2. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mein Rad (Rahmen+Gabel) grade pulverlackieren lassen. Hat inklusive entlacken 45 gekostet und das Ergebniss ist 1A. Ich hab das bei nem Dresdner Betrieb machen lassen, wird für dich wohl nicht die nächste Adresse sein.
Alternativ kann ich Generator Radsport (www.generator-radsport.de) empfehlen. Da Kostet Rahmen und Gabel lackieren 70 (inkl. entlacken).

Wenn du was in deiner Nähe suchst solltest du vielleicht mal die Gelben Seiten wälzen. Ich hab in Dresden bei 5 oder 6 Betrieben angerufen und hatte ne Preisspanne von 45 bis 160. Wichtig ist halt, das die Betriebe schonmal ein Fahrrad lackiert haben und damit umgehen können.


----------



## paradox (2. Februar 2006)

habe schon mal nen rahmen

(blauer in meiner galerie) bei nem anderen betrieb pulver lassen u das ist echt scheis quali, ich lasse nur noch pulver beim götz, 
ich habe von Rockenstein schon rahmen mit luft einschlüssen gesehen u mit dreimal falsch gelieferter farbe!!! echt hart von manchen pulver u lackierbetrieben sowas abzuliefern

klar bekommt man auch günstiger an ne pulverung dran, allerdings ist dann da selten oder nie die decals unter lack und individuell decals vohanden.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (2. Februar 2006)

Hiho,

hab auch mal bei maxx, 229 Tacken  Quallität war/ist aber top, mit allem drum und dran, incl. entlacken-zweifarbig-mit schriftzug-Rückkosten/Verpackung. Bild unter Foddos 

Die Leutz bei maxx waren mir aber zu unflexibel, wollte das eigentlich ein bissl anders, aber irgendwie hamwa uns nicht verstanden.
Wenn ihr die genauen RAL kennt und es einfarbig werden soll, dann ist es bei maxx i.O..

byby
FF


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2006)

hi,

hab meinen grad bei rockenstein... soll 2 bis 3 wochen dauern - ich sag was, wenn er wieder da ist

gruß hydro


----------



## SLichti (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich hier schon einige Threads über die Neulackierungen- oder Beschichtungen von Rahmen mitverfolgt habe, wollte ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Habe recht viel Erfahrung mit diesem Thema, und wickle schon jeher alle Rahmen meiner Kunden über die Fa. Götz ab. Dort hat man meines Erachtens mit die meiste Erfahrung was individuelle Beschichtungen angeht. Alle kleinen wie großen Hersteller aufzuzählen die auf die Qualität dort setzen, würde endlos dauern...

Zur Preisdiskussion:
Ich habe schon etliche unglückliche Gesichter gesehen die sich mit fünf Spraydosen bewaffnet ans Werk gemacht haben  Musste leider auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Industriebeschichtern machen (Versucht mal einige Gramm Pulver von den Cantisockeln zu kratzen...).

Preise differieren sehr stark je nach diversen Wünschen... Ihr könnt diese gerne über mich individuell anfragen. Man sollte sich auf eine Untergrenze von etwa 150 einstellen. Wenn man sich nachfolgenden Ablauf anschaut, wird sich der Preis mehr als relativieren...

 - chemisches entlacken des Rahmens
 - ca. eine Stunde im Ofen die Chemiebrühe austrocknen
 - Glasperlstrahlen des Rahmens (und nur mit dieser Vorbehandlung hält eine Beschichtung dauerhaft!)
 - abkleben von Lagersitzen, Gewinden, Schaltaugen, Scheibenbremsaufnahmen, Cantisockel etc. ..
 - beschichten je nach Wunsch 
 - 1 Stunde Einbrennen
 - Decorerstellung und Druck oder Plot auf hitzebeständige Spezialfolie
 - Anbringen der Decore am Rahmen
 - Zweite Pulverschicht mit Glanz- oder Mattem "Lack"
 - 1 Stunde Einbrennen
 - Nacharbeiten der Lagersitze
 - Versand

Dieser Vorgang wohlgemerkt nur bei einer Farbe. Bei einer Zwei- oder mehrfarbigen Beschichtung kommt, durch Abklebearbeiten der schon fertigen Flächen, nochmals ein Mehraufwand durch die Trennung der Farbübergänge hinzu.


Es sind noch weitere Möglichkeiten und Optionen realisierbar. Hier ein paar wenige mit dazugehöriger Problematik:

-	Neu Erstellen von Originaldecoren (aktuell sind wir an einem Schwinn Homegrown Decorsatz, dieser wurde abfotografiert und am PC wieder "montiert", Farbänderungen sind somit ohne Probleme möglich!). Achtung: Das Erstellen von Originaldecoren erfolgt natürlich nur auf den dazugehörigen Rahmen. Es wird aus rechtlichen Gründen keine "Markenpiraterie" unterstützt !!

-	"Bürsten" des Rahmens und klar beschichten (siehe Rotwild oder Bergwerk Optik). Wobei bei dieser Vorgehensweise seitens des Pulverbetriebs keine Gewährleistung gegeben wird !! 
Klarbeschichtungen direkt auf Aluminium sind nicht so diffusionsdicht als ein Pulver mit Pigmenten. Wir haben allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ein "Aufblühen" des Rahmens (weiße Korrosionsflächen unter dem Lack) vor Allem bei den sehr hochwertigen Legierungen (Al7020) vorkommt. Dieses Problem ist auch stark abhängig vom "Schweißausstoß"  des Fahrers, häufige Regen- und Schlammfahrten, Streusalzbeschuß und auch der Pflege...

-	Restaurieren alter Rahmen 

-	Individuelle Decorerstellung (Namensschriftzüge, Logos etc. ...). Auch Großflächige Decore bis hin zum Zeitungsausschnitt sind möglich. Teilweise werden heute Rahmen, die augenscheinlich zweifarbig lackiert sind nur mit großflächiger Folie umwickelt...

-	Beschichten von Zubehör in passender Farbe (Vorbau, Gabelunterteile (-> Herstellergarantie beachten), Kurbeln, Felgen etc. ...)

-	Kleinere Schweißarbeiten wie z.Bsp. zusätzlicher Zuganschalg für Scheibenbremsen oder Rohloffleitungen etc. ... 

-	Ausspachteln von Dellen, überschleifen der typischen Chainsuck-Riefen an der Kettenstrebe

-	Farbmöglichkeiten: RAL Farben hoch und runter. Plus diverse Sonderfarben: das klassische SID-Blau (ist KEINE RAL-Farbe), Perlmutt- oder Glitzeroptik im Klarlack, Votec-Sonderfarben (Dormantblau), Kawagrün etc. ... Fast alle Varianten mit Seidenmatter oder glänzender Oberfläche möglich 

-	Rennradrahmen mit Carbonhinterbau sind aufgrund der Klebestellen nicht möglich zum Beschichten. Auch diverse Starrgabeln mit geklebter Krone; hier muss nasslackiert werden !

Man sollte sich auf eine Lieferzeit, je nach Aufwand, von etwa 2-4 Wochen einstellen. Vor allem das Entlacken dauert hier leider derzeit noch sehr lange. Je nach Saison können sich die Zeiten nach oben und unten korrigieren. Ab zwei Wochen vor der Eurobike geht allerdings gar nichts... 

Vielleicht muß auch folgendes erwähnt werden: Eine Pulverbeschichtung wiegt ca.100-150gr. !!


Wenn also jemand Fragen hat, oder Interesse an einer Neubeschichtung. Wir bieten individuelle Komplettpakete (Beratung, Abholung, Montage-Demontage, Versand) an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrrad-haendler/s77-grand-raid-bikes-+-parts.html


Ride on
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Täschi (3. Februar 2006)

Das nenne ich mal ein ausführliches und informatives Statement. Danke für die reichhaltigen und interessanten Informationen.


----------



## SLichti (3. Februar 2006)

Thx


----------



## Mr_Martin (7. Februar 2006)

Aber was ist denn eigentlich der Beste Rahmenschutz? Pulvern, Lackieren oder Eloxieren? Was hält am längsten und schützt den Rahmen am besten?
Und wieso kann man ihn nicht nitrieren?

Vielleicht weiß das ja auch wer...

mercí
Martin


----------



## FloII (8. Februar 2006)

SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> - chemisches entlacken des Rahmens
> - ca. eine Stunde im Ofen die Chemiebrühe austrocknen
> - Glasperlstrahlen des Rahmens (und nur mit dieser Vorbehandlung hält eine Beschichtung dauerhaft!)



Kleiner Einspruch. Du kannst auch chromatieren, auch darauf hält die Pulverbeschichtung. So arbeitet man in der Regel bei den meisten Radherstellern.
Auch auf sandgestrahlten Rahmen hält die Pulverung. Würd ich aber nur bei billigen und sehr dicken Rohren empfehlen. Wer also zu einem normalem Industriebeschichter geht, sollte tunlichst auch nur nen billigen Rahmen haben - die meisten Industriebeschichter können ned Glasperlenstrahlen.


Klarbeschichtungen direkt auf Aluminium sind nicht so diffusionsdicht als ein Pulver mit Pigmenten. Wir haben allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ein "Aufblühen" des Rahmens (weiße Korrosionsflächen unter dem Lack) vor Allem bei den sehr hochwertigen Legierungen (Al7020) vorkommt. 
[/QUOTE]

Muß etwas dem Begriff "hochwertige Legierungen" wiedersprechen. Auch 6061 oder sonstwas kann hochwertig sein, wenn das Material den Ansprüchen gemäß ausgewählt wurde. Einige 5000er Legierungen sind - wenn richtig verarbeitet - zum Beispiel dauerschwingfester als 7000er Legierungen.
Richtig ist aber zweifellos, daß es Legierungsbestandteile gibt, die das Korrosionsverhalten des Aluminiums deutlich verschlechtern. Richtig ist auch, daß dies auf jeden Fall mal bei den 7000er Legierungen zutrifft.

Florian


----------



## SLichti (9. Februar 2006)

@FloII

Du hast recht ! 
Die Chromatierung ist allerdings ein sehr intensiver (und ökologisch bedenklicher) Vorgang, und wird bei der "Rahmenrenovierung" selten bis fast gar nicht angewendet. Die Chromatierung ist fast zu 100% bei Fernostrahmen direkt nach der Produktion vorhanden, da hier die Umweltrichtlinien nicht so hoch sind als in Deutschland. Mir fällt hier spontan kein Betrieb in Deutschland ein, der Rahmen chromatiert (evt. Rockenstein ??). Die Chromatierung kam auch erst beim Fahrradbau richtig zur Anwendung, als alle bemerkten, daß der lange Transportweg auf dem Schiff, und teilweise die Lagerung vor der Endbehandlung, den Rahmen stark zusetzten.
Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, das bei einem Chromatierten und dann beschichteten Rahmen die Pulverung an den neuralgischen Punkten (Steuerrohr, Ausfaller, Flaschenhalterbefestigung...etc.) abplatzen kann. Beim Glasperlstrahlen ist die Oberfläche doch recht rauh, somit kann sich die Beschichtung richtig mit dem Untergrund "verkrallen".

Zum Thema Legierungen; da hast Du auch recht. Ich muß auch zugeben, daß mir die technischen Eigenschaften der einzelnen Legierungen nicht geläufig sind. Die Korrosion bei Klarbeschichteten Rahmen ist mir nur bei 7020er Legierungen aufgefallen, teilweise auch bei neuen Rahmen, die noch gar nicht gefahren wurden.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier Rotwild ! Fahrer von älteren Rahmen der 7000er Serien kennen das obige Problem... Mir ist jedoch im Moment kein Fall bekannt, seit die Rahmen aus der 6000er Serie stammen.


@Mr_Martin

Der dauerhaltbarste Schutz ist wohl die Pulverung, leider aber auch die schwerste (bis 200gr. !).
Eine GUTE Eloxierung eines Rahmens beherrschen nur die wenigsten Hersteller (Z.Bsp. Liteville, Ellsworth, die älteren Principia und auch teils die neuen Rahmen von Cube). Was mich hier wundert, keiner der eloxierten Rahmen kommt aus D... ! Meines Erachtens wird ein eloxierter Rahmen bei diesen Herstellern noch mit einer speziellen Schicht nachbehandelt (ähnlich der Oberflächen eines Syntace oder Ritchey Lenkers...). Eine Eloxierung ist allerdings deutlich Kratzempfindlicher auf mechanischen Einfluß ! Wenn Ihr mal die Shifter oder Bremshebel an Euren Lenkern verschiebt wißt Ihr waß ich meine... Oft kann man bei einem gut eloxierten Rahmen diese Stellen mit einer Mischung aus Silikonspray und Schutzwachs wieder recht gut auffrischen.
Top im Leichtbau, eine Eloxierung wiegt nichts (Es kam schon vor, das ein Rahmen nach dem Eloxieren sogar leichter war !!) !

Eine Lackierung kommt nur noch relativ selten vor. Meist bei Rennradrahmen mit Carbonhinterbau. Ein Naßlack ist heutzutage auch deutlich teurer und zeitintensiver in der Verarbeitung. Bei älteren Rahmen kann man auch sehr oft feststellen, daß der Lack teils großflächig abplatzt. Ich denke das kommt von der Verflüchtigung der Weichmacher im Lack. Die aktuellen Carbonrahmen werden zum Beispiel ebenso lackiert, dies aber mit speziellen Zusätzen, die "Bewegungen" besser mitmachen.


ride on
Stefan


----------



## UweC (22. Februar 2008)

@SLichti: Sind die Sonderfarben Pulverbeschichtungen oder Lackierungen? Kann man gespachtelte Rahmen auch pulvern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (22. Februar 2008)

Im Grunde sind alle RAL-Farben als Pulverung möglich. Und auch gespachtelte Rahmen, z. B. nach Ausbesserung von Dellen, können gepulvert werden.
Santé!


----------



## Peter K (23. Februar 2008)

paradox schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich lasse mittlerweile jetzt meinen dritten rahmen!!! bei www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de neu beschichten, echt super quali und super nette leute dort, je nach wünsche kostet das schnell mal 200,-  aber ist das aber auch wert. wartet noch ein bissel dann kommt meiner neu gepulvert wieder... grins,
> 
> lg chris




Habe bei Götz schon 2 Rahmen machen lassen. Die sind einfach perfekt geworden. Keine Nacharbeit an Gewinden oder Ausfallenden.


----------



## zuspät (24. Februar 2008)

hab meine rahmen sandstrahlen lassen ca. 20â¬ und einmal lackierung mit airbrush mehrfarbig fÃ¼r ca. 160 und einmal flipflop mit flakes fÃ¼r ca. 220 â¬


----------



## UweC (25. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal, aber mit Sonderfarben meinte ich eben die, welche keine RAL-Nummer haben... Wer weiß da was?


----------



## zuspät (25. Februar 2008)

wenn du zum lackierer gehst dann hat der eine art buch mit farbmustern da kannst du dann vergleichen.


----------



## UweC (27. Februar 2008)

Und die Farben der Muster können auch gepulvert werden?


----------



## fritzn (27. Februar 2008)

Nasslack ist nicht so gefragt, wie es aussieht - jedoch würde ich gerne mein Retroprojekt gerne lieber lackieren als pulvern lassen. Mir gefällt die höhere Brillanz einer Lackierung besser.
Das Rad wird dann sowieso nur an den schönsten Sonntagen im Jahr gefahren.

Momentan isser allerdings dick und hässlich altgepulvert (2 mal) und müsste erst mal davon befreit werden. Wer hätte denn dafür ne gute Adresse oder Erfahrung mit Nasslackierbetrieben?

Ich überlege auch, ob ich ein paar der (offensichtlich weggeflexten) Anlötteile wieder anbringen lassen will. Wenn´s das alles aus einer Hand gäbe, wärs schön.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Februar 2008)

Komm aus dem Raum Nürnberg und wollte meinen Fully Rahmen Pulvern lassen . Wolt fragen ob jemand paar gute Adressen hatt die auch was bieten fürs Geld ?


----------



## zuspät (28. Februar 2008)

schau mal da evtl. sind da brauchbare antworten drin. komm auch aus der nähe von nbg. und suchte auch nen lackierer: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244495&highlight=lackiererei


----------

